# Battery backup UPS for a new projector



## Mike Edwards

ok guys, I am thinking of getting a UPS for my new JVC-RS46 in case of power outtages (the JVC has a 30 second fan cool down process while my old 8350 turned off immediately)... now I'm no electrician so it's like trying to read greek, I tried to lookup on AVS and the flame wars were ridiculous concerning true sine wave ones vs. simulated or stepped sine waves etc...


soooooooooo

1. does it matter if it's a TRUE sine wave for a projector? the PJ will be the only thing on it
2... which one, model would be recommended for a 360 watt PJ?

I don't really get bad power, I think the power has flickered or gone out twice in the last 2-3 years.


----------



## Tonto

It doesn't really matter since your using it only for a power outage. Just about anything will run it for 30 seconds. I have an APC S15 that I bought just for this. But it is powering my entire system. When the power does go out I generaly turn things off. It will run for about 90 minutes if I don't drive it hard. Kinda nice to finish the movie sometimes. Kinda nice to make coffee off it too when there's no power!

http://www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=S15BLK


----------



## Mike Edwards

lol, that's a beast of a ups.. a full grand. 

I was thinking about this one just for my PJ...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00429N18S/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Tonto

I got it from Vann's for $350 a while back, thougth it was a deal. It seems to work very well. I recently got an APC XS 1000 for my PC for about $80 (had a $40 rebate from APC). This looks very similar, should work great.


----------



## tonyvdb

I have this cyberpower CP600 ups on my Panasonic AE4000, have not had any issues with it.
http://www.amazon.com/CyberPower-CP...TF8&qid=1397880989&sr=1-9&keywords=cyberpower


----------



## Almadacr

I am using this one but like you had Mike i have the 8350 .


----------



## mechman

Almadacr said:


> I am using this one but like you had Mike i have the 8350 .


This isn't a UPS is it?


----------



## Mike Edwards

mechman said:


> This isn't a UPS is it?


No. its just a surge protector


----------

